# Whats going on???



## broderickgil (Sep 19, 2009)

Whats up, I'm broderickgil you guys/gals can just call me gil. Some hobbies I enjoy are airsofting, panitballing, drifting, and MMA (mixed martial arts). Just wanted introduce my self thanks


----------



## sbugir (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome, to the forum. MMA and Pballing is awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Gil, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## broderickgil (Sep 19, 2009)

Its a pleasure to be here


----------



## revmdn (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome! from Kansas


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome from the wilderness of Northern Connecticut. I'm Alex, and I think ice cream is a good treat!


----------



## grant (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Gil,

Welcome to the forum from Florida

Grant


----------



## ismart (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to Arthropod HQ.


----------

